
Ask HN: PHP Book for Advanced Programmers - malikolivier
Hi!<p>I am contributing to a Laravel project written in PHP7.4.<p>I am looking for an up-to-date book to conceptually learn PHP for advanced programmers.
It seems PHP has changed a lot in the recent years, so I would like to find a book which is relevant for current best practices in PHP.<p>What I am not looking for:<p>- a book aimed at beginners in programming (e.g. I don&#x27;t need to learn what a for-loop is).<p>- a book only about MySQL and web development with PHP.<p>Thanks!
======
datashaman
Not a book per se, but (since you mention Laravel) the Laravel framework
documentation is excellent for high-level best practices for PHP web
development.

[https://laravel.com/docs/7.x/](https://laravel.com/docs/7.x/)

I reference this site when I'm unsure which approach to follow with PHP.

[https://phptherightway.com/](https://phptherightway.com/)

If interoperability is important, the recommended standards make good reading.

[https://www.php-fig.org/](https://www.php-fig.org/)

